# Bowtech Experience----You won't be dissappointed!!!



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

*Well, I made it home from the ATA show with an Experience in hand. I was wondering how Bowtech came out with a very similar bow to the Insanity with just 1" less brace and rated it at 335. I thought why wouldn't it be closer to 345. Well, looks like Bowtech pulled a Hoyt. If you punch my numbers into the backcountry calculator for IBO, I think you will see what I am getting at. It's faster than the Invasion was that was rated at 343. It's better balanced and smoother drawing too. *

*This was the set-up:
32" ATA
7" Brace
29" draw
60.36#
304 grain arrow
331.3
4 grain d-loop on string*

*Looks like we have a 345 bow after all. *


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Basically similar to the Invasion but smoother draw, more mass weight and longer ATA ?


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Real nice!! (decisions decisions)


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> Basically similar to the Invasion but smoother draw, more mass weight and longer ATA ?


Feels a little more like the Insanity than the Invasion. Better balanced.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Man, that's awesome!! I'd love to have one of those.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Damn that is great news! I hope that is definetly the case! Maybe it is a good humble IBO out of them and we will be wow'd when we shoot it! This has given me some hope!


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

It's too bad some people don't reserve judgement until they actually shoot one. There sure were alot of haters of this bow the other day based on nothing but specs on paper, amazing.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Always the odd man out. I shot the Experience at the show and just wasn't wowed at all by it, but my true opinion requires ownership over a handful of shots. I also thought it was more similar to the Insanity than the Invasion, whose draw I prefer over the other two.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Scottie/PA said:


> Feels a little more like the Insanity than the Invasion. Better balanced.


Sounds good. Now for next year, put those cams on a Modified Invasion riser to get a 6" brace. I bet that would do well for them.


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Is the map $899?


----------



## FritoLay (Jun 18, 2012)

So....how's the finish? Are the Limbs finished all around?....I think that's my only concern....


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Sounds good. Now for next year, put those cams on a Modified Invasion riser to get a 6" brace. I bet that would do well for them.


I would buy that in a heart beat. Especially a SD model in the 25-28" range.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

curious.... why are they rating it a 335IBO if your findings are about 345?


----------



## AZ-Stickler213 (Jan 4, 2013)

Great looking bow and congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

nwmn said:


> Is the map $899?


MAP is $899 on the Experience and the Insanity



FritoLay said:


> So....how's the finish? Are the Limbs finished all around?....I think that's my only concern....


You no longer see the laminations on the side. They are black finished on the sides with carbon fiber look on top and bottom. I looked at every Experience I could find in the shooting lanes and racks(probably 30) and I saw no flaws. That's after 1000 people have probably handled them and hung them up. 



Keith t said:


> curious.... why are they rating it a 335IBO if your findings are about 345?


You will have to ask them. Hoyt does the same thing. PSE to some extent too.


----------



## Dust'em (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool, so the speed is there, won't change my mind one way or the other until I get to shoot it. This bow is more of what I was looking for when the Insanity CPXL came out,but with a shorter ata, same brace height and enough draw length to accommodate my longer arms. I'm sure the Invasion is a very nice bow, I wouldn't know. Thank you very much Bowtech, I know several fellers that are happy also.


----------



## tedlebo (Jul 5, 2005)

I've avoided all those other threads, lol. To be honest, I wish it was at least 2 inches longer. However, I probably will shoot it when my dealer gets one in. Kind of hoping I won't like it cause I am BROKE. But I liked the specs when I saw them.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

That's great to hear, I can't wait to shoot one tomorrow!


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

FEDIE316 said:


> It's too bad some people don't reserve judgement until they actually shoot one. There sure were alot of haters of this bow the other day based on nothing but specs on paper, amazing.


There are a lot of haters, started way back in '05 when Bowtech came out with the Binary cam and the ordeal with Strothers getting fired. Now the Binary cam is the most popular cam with new start up companies.. BowTech can't do much right with a lot of people, the tats at the trade show a few years back drew a lot of haters for one example... Now it's the Harely intro with a guitar version of the National Anthem.. Seems I remember Martin followers were the worst bunch back when the Binary came out, now look what they have out.

Lots of bows out now are a clone of the Tribute and the Allegiance, those were the greatest days for Bowtech and everyone wanted to find a way to cut them down..


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Definately glad to hear the bow is faster, a invasion/insanity refinement at 345 is what i hoped for. Is black ops and mo infinity the only avail colors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

Will all the Bowtech's have full limb camo?

Was there a camo model at the ATA and if so , how was the finish?


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Forgot, great report Scotty!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Also, im wondering if u take off the rubber silencers with bullet things in them hows if affect weight, and vibe? What are your thoughts on the string stop as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

walks with a gi said:


> There are a lot of haters, started way back in '05 when Bowtech came out with the Binary cam and the ordeal with Strothers getting fired. Now the Binary cam is the most popular cam with new start up companies.. BowTech can't do much right with a lot of people, the tats at the trade show a few years back drew a lot of haters for one example... Now it's the Harely intro with a guitar version of the National Anthem.. Seems I remember Martin followers were the worst bunch back when the Binary came out, now look what they have out.
> 
> Lots of bows out now are a clone of the Tribute and the Allegiance, those were the greatest days for Bowtech and everyone wanted to find a way to cut them down..


Far more simple than that and applies to haters of all brands. Three words: Jealousy, insecurity and immaturity.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Definately glad to hear the bow is faster, a invasion/insanity refinement at 345 is what i hoped for. Is black ops and mo infinity the only avail colors?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes just in Black Ops or MO Infinity



bobcat91 said:


> Will all the Bowtech's have full limb camo?
> 
> Was there a camo model at the ATA and if so , how was the finish?


The MO Infinity Riser still has the Carbon Black limbs. 



MELLY-MEL said:


> Also, im wondering if u take off the rubber silencers with bullet things in them hows if affect weight, and vibe? What are your thoughts on the string stop as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The string stop is very different. Seems really nice.


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Dang.......sounds good to me! 345 with 7" BH and smooth draw should make an awesome hunting bow!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Did I read that correctly and see a 304 grain arrow??


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the post ... Looks to be a decent bow, but I think in going to go with the Insanity still


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

A CASE DEEP said:


> Did I read that correctly and see a 304 grain arrow??


ya but its also set at 60#


----------



## BDevilRon (May 1, 2012)

I really apprecaite the video made as well. I after to say I ripped the new bow a lil and was let down expecting more. Heck, I even stayed tuned hoping for the BIG suprise with a second bow. Really appreciated all the other vids with the new products as well. I doubt bowtech is goingto get many insanity shooters to go to this bow. Me being one, however the more I look at it and from the vid I CAN'T wait to shoot it. I can promise you this, it will shoot all day long with the creek, chill, and spyder and HEY with all the other 330's out there! PERIOD! I really thought they's go after the DNA but hey, it looks like a sweet bow. And yes, all the bashing isn't good for bowtech and of course they are smart enough to see that in the reviews on here. But guess what else, I'd bet the house! They are again in the top 3 in sales next year. They filled a nitch just not the nitch. And ya, like most, don't bash it before you shoot the thing. You can go 5 deep and maybe further with the companies out there making fine bows. Fan boys or not. BOWTECH is still in my opinion leading the way. However in those top 5 or so. There are some fine products out there and each his own. I do wish bowtech would get a lil more radical with some of the camos they offer. Lastly, I will say this. They have one more yr to get this flaking issue resolved or I will be shooting something else next year. On my second set of limbs on the insanity. Best bow I have ever shot. But I am sick of the ppl who say,it's gonna get scretched and warn etc etc. You buy a jag, do you expect the paint to ship and peel when you get in the driveway! Great coverage guys!


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Sounds good! I knew this one was under rated IBO wise, lots of people bashing away though.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

So are they releasing another bow as well in a couple months?


----------



## whacknstack55 (Feb 8, 2012)

I can't wait to shoot and hopefully take a bowtech home this year!! The more i look at it the more i like it! One thing i'd change is those bullet dampeners stuck on the riser i wish they didn't put them on there but i think i can get over it haha. Wondering how stiff the draw would be at 70 pounds? The insanity draw at 70 was way to stiff and to much for me even after shooting my monster 6 at 70. I need the most i can get out of the bow with my short draw. Numbers look good tho, me likey!!


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Scottie, great write up and pics.

1. What do the 60 lb. limbs max out at. My invasion maxed at 65 lbs.

2. How is the draw compared against the defy/impact?

3. Does it have the lower cam kick like the invasion had bare bow?

4. Is the valley larger than the invasion?

5. Were these tests done w/ stock strings?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

MELLY-MEL said:


> So are they releasing another bow as well in a couple months?


I asked and was told no.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Mathias said:


> I asked and was told no.


Thanks bro


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Man...Really want to see what this bow does at 70# with a hunting weight type arrow in the 420-460ish range to see if it holds that efficiency at higher arrow weights. If it shoots over 300 fps @ 29'' draw and 70# with a 440 arrow then I will probably have to try on out.


----------



## Refuze2falo (Feb 1, 2008)

I noticed that Ike said in his video I'd seem "fast" for a 335ibo

Thank you guys for the pics and reviews


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

I just ran it on the back country calculator. This Calculator is SPOT on with all the bows I've tested.

I had to set the calculator to 355 IBO to get those same numbers.
60 draw
29 length
20 grains total on the string
304 grain arrow


Dang..that's sweet..


----------



## FritoLay (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't think there was anything on the string....maybe a dloop

At any rate if those numbers hold true I get around 346-349 ibo.....hmmm

Did they accidentally put the insanity cams on that one?....lol


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

FritoLay said:


> I don't think there was anything on the string....maybe a dloop
> 
> At any rate if those numbers hold true I get around 346-349 ibo.....hmmm
> 
> Did they accidentally put the insanity cams on that one?....lol


Just a 4 grain d-loop on the string. The Experience and the Insanity have the same cam, so yes.


----------



## dmilkman (Dec 31, 2011)

Shoot a 350 grain through ur chrono! I want to see what that is! Calculations are calculations. Show Me the numbers I am getting freaking pumped!


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

Just shot it . 72lbs 30" draw 358 grain arrow 328 Fps with 4 eliminater buttons double cat wiskers brass nock and one of those big peeps with the lens in it. Don't know why all stuff on bow but it's not mine. Bow shot well but felt a little heavy at 72. Smooth but stiff to me. But I'm use to the Dxt cam on my ez7. Ordered a 60 lb hope I can get about 308 with same arrow and less junk on string. It also had those big limb dampners like use to come on hoyts


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

Not talking trash by any means especially as a former insanity owner but is this the result from all bows or just the one?


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have not seen the bow but just looking at the specs, it looks like it will give good speeds for a guy looking for a longer draw length but in a shorter ata.
Given the cams and the FLX, it will tune and shoot like a dream. I don't think I will give up the CPXL just yet, but you never know.


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

I shot one from my dealer this morning and it does not have the same cam as the insanity. They look close but not the same. I even told my dealer they look the same. A little different lobe and better valley for sure. Really want to see what a 60lb feels like.


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

And also shot 322 fps with my 388grain acc. Same set up 72lbs and all the stuff on string. This is a different bow than the one Scottie shot. Our dealer has 2 but only one was set up


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

snapper tapper said:


> I shot one from my dealer this morning and it does not have the same cam as the insanity. They look close but not the same. I even told my dealer they look the same. A little different lobe and better valley for sure. Really want to see what a 60lb feels like.


Sorry they are the same cam. The CPX, CPXL and Experience all have the same cam. You can verify with Bowtech if you like.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

trucker3573 said:


> Have to remember....this is a one bow sample. Really have to wait for others to come in to put much into it. Great looking bow though.


I really didn't expect it to be a 335 bow. It has the same cam as the Insanity. Bow has 1" less brace. Didn't make alot of sense that it would lose 20 fps. I don't expect this one I have to be much different than the others.


----------



## crmoore83 (Jul 3, 2010)

The overall weight is were I was really unimpressed. I prefer less weight than the mass of the Insanity and the experience. If it has the same cams as the Insanity then it will have a very nice draw to it. Are the new silencers similar to the new stokerized stab?


----------



## KraQr (Aug 11, 2009)

To many good bows out there and these choices are killing me.

Defy - ?
Impact - ?
DNA - ugly as sin, but I like fast
Experience - ?


I have owned several Bowtechs and love shooting my Insanity CPX now. Maybe I am just looking for something a bit different.


----------



## HM3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Scottie/PA said:


> I really didn't expect it to be a 335 bow. It has the same cam as the Insanity. Bow has 1" less brace. Didn't make alot of sense that it would lose 20 fps. I don't expect this one I have to be much different than the others.


This is all great information! Thanks for passing along your findings... it was silly how many people reacted negatively without even touching the bow. As you have proven, there is more to it than what is printed on the sticker. Imagine that!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Say it isn't so. How can this be with all the negative posts we have seen on here on a bow none of them has even shot yet? 

Glad to see the review Scotty. Looking forward to getting my hands on one ASAP.

Skeet.


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

I hope they all shoot this good! If so i'll eat a piece of that "humble pie" i was disappointed when i read the specs! 4.2 lbs i was hoping for 3.8 lbs at 33.5 ata .


----------



## punk2002 (Mar 13, 2012)

Any1 know how long before they start shipping?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

What will be the real world asking price? I too may have been too quick to judge bt


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

This could prove to be almost a perfect hunting bow


----------



## jbehredt (Aug 9, 2010)

Like I've said. An Answer without the Elite.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Alpha Burnt said:


> What will be the real world asking price? I too may have been too quick to judge bt


MAP is $899, MSRP is $999


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Karbon said:


> This could prove to be almost a perfect hunting bow


If they are all shooting 340 or better id say it is a good possibility. Just wish they kept alot of color options, esp optifade!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm sure it's a nice bow, but how did we go from 335ibo to 346-349 ibo ! If it was that fast they would advertise that , don't you think!


----------



## jbehredt (Aug 9, 2010)

If Scottie says the cams are the same then 346 is dead on @ 7". Have to ask bowtech why the decided to underrate it so much.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

Not only is it fast but it is pretty too.....lol


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

All I can speak for is the one I shot. However, I was told a few weeks ago they where hitting around 340-342. I think it may have something to do with the catalogs already being printed. Don't know for sure because its all rumor. However 335 seems a little under for this bow. Regardless it makes its posted speed as most others won't.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Doebuster said:


> I'm sure it's a nice bow, but how did we go from 335ibo to 346-349 ibo ! If it was that fast they would advertise that , don't you think!


Not sure I buy into the 346-349, but I'll say 345. I think the backcountry calculator gives a little too much credit for 70# bows over 60# bows. Everybody I talked to at the show said it didn't feel like a 335 bow. Now I know it isn't.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I just want to know where to get the weights for on the riser....


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

If we keep posting it will be 360 ibo by the time we get to page 4 ! I'm gonna shoot one tomorrow and will chrono it ill get back to you. I'm excited about the bow !


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Scottie/PA said:


> Not sure I buy into the 346-349, but I'll say 345. I think the backcountry calculator gives a little too much credit for 70# bows over 60# bows. Everybody I talked to at the show said it didn't feel like a 335 bow. Now I know it isn't.


Sadly, the pursuit of a few extra fps has lead me to way too many bows. I learned my lesson this year and settled in on the CPXL over the regular Insanity I had been shooting. I lost 15 fps, but it is a whole lot easier for me to shoot with a 30" draw. A tech at a local shop claims that his best new bow salesman is the chronograph.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Karbon said:


> This could prove to be almost a perfect hunting bow


You got one on the line Scottie...reel him in! lol


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Beentown said:


> You got one on the line Scottie...reel him in! lol


Yeah, Steve was supposed to be at the show with me but decided duck hunting in AR was more important. LOL. Priorities man!!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

Scottie, I read that it goes to a 32" DL? Is this true? If so, does it have the same LD issue at 32" that the CPXL did? Thanks.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Scottie, since your a dealer for both Prime and Bowtech, I am trying to decide between the Impact or the Experience. How would you say they compare?

Thanks


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait a minute....I thought this was the biggest POS released so far? Everyone's changing their tune now that they're shooting them lol.


----------



## BMXRider2011 (Oct 21, 2011)

I shot one yesterday at the shop yesterday and loved it and am not a Bowtech fan, but I am thinking my AM 35 needs to go so I can get one


----------



## jbehredt (Aug 9, 2010)

Imagine that. Following our own advice to shoot a bow before judging it.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Tony219er said:


> Wait a minute....I thought this was the biggest POS released so far? Everyone's changing their tune now that they're shooting them lol.


Not sure if u mean me or not, but regardless......the only issue i had was the 335, i wanted the bow to be the speed of the invasion or better.....not an issue to some, but to me it is, or should i say was.....if the bow does the speed its definately got my attention.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Not sure if u mean me or not, but regardless......the only issue i had was the 335, i wanted the bow to be the speed of the invasion or better.....not an issue to some, but to me it is, or should i say was.....if the bow does the speed its definately got my attention.


Not directed at you man, their was just sooo much trash talk about this bow in general it was funny. I had a feeling this bow was gonna exceed it's IBO by abit but am not sure why they just didn't rate it at 340-345? Everyone knows speed sells but it's also nice when your bow exceeds it's ratings too so maybe that's why they did it?


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Doebuster said:


> I'm sure it's a nice bow, but how did we go from 335ibo to 346-349 ibo ! If it was that fast they would advertise that , don't you think!


You will see a dozen posts of 332-335 speeds within the next few weeks. Bowtech does not under rate their bows.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Tony219er said:


> Not directed at you man, their was just sooo much trash talk about this bow in general it was funny. I had a feeling this bow was gonna exceed it's IBO by abit but am not sure why they just didn't rate it at 340-345? Everyone knows speed sells but it's also nice when your bow exceeds it's ratings too so maybe that's why they did it?


yeah thats why i was baffled and pissed......i dreamed of an invasion with insanity cams with a 345 ibo, than when i saw 335 i was like how is it even possible to lose 20 fps with an inch less brace. Still baffled why its rated at 335 though. I also wish they did not take away all the dang camo options.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I doubt they underrated the bow by 10 fps but I am sure I will find out shortly.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Still would like to see the same weight and ATA as the Invasion with a 6" brace. Maybe next year


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Not sure if u mean me or not, but regardless......the only issue i had was the 335, i wanted the bow to be the speed of the invasion or better.....not an issue to some, but to me it is, or should i say was.....if the bow does the speed its definately got my attention.


Even if if does IBO at 335, you're talking 8fps less than the advertised speed of the Invasion. Most (maybe not you) would be willing to sacrifice 8fps (which is nothing in real world performance) for a smoother drawing hunting bow that is still not slow by any means. If 343 is that important to you then stick with the Invasion, or if that's not fast enough they offer the Insanity. You're entitled to your opinion, however, your several posts regarding this new bow (which I'm guessing you have yet to shoot) have sounded like a child pouting that they didn't get everything they asked for. Bowtech offers bows that IBO in the 320's, 330's, 340's, and 350's, take your pick!


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

FEDIE316 said:


> Even if if does IBO at 335, you're talking 8fps less than the advertised speed of the Invasion. Most (maybe not you) would be willing to sacrifice 8fps (which is nothing in real world performance) for a smoother drawing hunting bow that is still not slow by any means. If 343 is that important to you then stick with the Invasion, or if that's not fast enough they offer the Insanity. You're entitled to your opinion, however, your several posts regarding this new bow (which I'm guessing you have yet to shoot) have sounded like a child pouting that they didn't get everything they asked for. Bowtech offers bows that IBO in the 320's, 330's, 340's, and 350's, take your pick!


are you seriously gonna run your mouth like that? Really? You know me? Im entitled to my opinion, but than your gonna say i sound like a child? Listen up.....keep your personal comments to yourself if your gonna make attacks, and act in such a manner. You got the wrong guy for that nonsense.


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Good stuf Scottie. Hope I get to shoot one sometime.


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

MELLY-MEL said:


> are you seriously gonna run your mouth like that? Really? You know me? Im entitled to my opinion, but than your gonna say i sound like a child? Listen up.....keep your personal comments to yourself if your gonna make attacks, and act in such a manner. You got the wrong guy for that nonsense.


LOL, Where did I make an attack? You've made several posts expressing how upset you are because they didn't make exactly what you wanted, have you not?


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

FEDIE316 said:


> LOL, Where did I make an attack? You've made several posts expressing how upset you are because they didn't make exactly what you wanted, have you not?


Come on...you know putting childish in there was a passive aggressive dig.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

MELLY-MEL said:


> are you seriously gonna run your mouth like that? Really? You know me? Im entitled to my opinion, but than your gonna say i sound like a child? Listen up.....keep your personal comments to yourself if your gonna make attacks, and act in such a manner. You got the wrong guy for that nonsense.


And I was gonna complain that I was lookin' for 346!!!! I'd have been a bigger complainer than you!!! And anyway Melly, nonsense is fun!!!

I don't know who the clown is but I was looking at it the same as you, if that helps you feel less childish :wink:


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I guess I am pouting too because I have openly stated that I wanted a different bow as well. Much along the lines of what Mel was wanting. I would have really liked a 30-31 ata, sub 4#, 345ibo, and a draw similar to the Invasion.

When you are spending upwards of a grand on a bow, I believe that any person is warranted to nit-pick over anything that they like no matter how trivial.


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

Longbow I don't think it has the same issues as the ld and insanity at the long setting. That is if your talking about the string hitting the string pegs at the longest settings. I no the cams look the same, if the insanity has the same as others it will not hit the string peg at 30" and go to 31-32 or whatever the advertised length is of the experience . I know the string hits the peg on 30" on the insanity and same at 32 on the cpxl. However, I think or was told the peg location and modules are a little different on the experience . The shape is the same but the cam was tweaked a little from what I hear on the experience. Therefore the valley and efficiency of the cam has changed a little. The efficiency at 29 vs. 31 will be a little different along with the valley . I'm no experpert I'm just going on what I was told from my dealer who is very close to bt. Believe me they tell each person different info most of the time. One thing I know is this bow shoots good at 30" and meets ibo. One other thing to remember is that the bow has a 7" brace and is not reflexed at all. Most 7" bh bows are still reflexed. At 6" the insanity was still about 2" reflexed. A longer riser and a little shorter limbs make this bow very forgiving . Sorry for the long post.


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

With that said I think the bow will be a solid bow even if the ibo's average around the 335 numbers. As many has stated it gives Bowtech a nice rounded selection of bows for the consumer to choose.


----------



## judychop (May 21, 2010)

You gotta love it when bowtech comes along year after year. AND TAKES A DUMP IN ALL THE HATERS CORN FLAKES..........LOL


----------



## jpop (Aug 8, 2008)

jpop said:


> Thanks Scottie, great write up and pics.
> 
> 1. What do the 60 lb. limbs max out at. My invasion maxed at 65 lbs.
> 
> ...


Maybe this was missed.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

You guys that know this stuff....answer me this.....if bows went from 6000 to 7000 aluminum would the 7000 be stronger and allow the riser to weigh less because of less material needed to maintain strength? Any guess how much lighter it would end up? Is 7000 hard to work with or too expensive? I ask only because I like a bow on the lighter size ( all other specs being equal ) if it's a practical goal. I remember when Darton machined magnesium and that was really light and strong, but I guess it's prone to catching fire or something so they dropped it?

Did BT mention any changes to the painting process on the bows already in the line that might eliminate the chipping problems some have had?


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

DJO said:


> You will see a dozen posts of 332-335 speeds within the next few weeks. Bowtech does not under rate their bows.


Maybe with a Pro Chrono and a bad tune. Think about it. Take the Insanity and add 1" of brace height. You lose 20 fps. I doubt it.



ontarget7 said:


> I doubt they underrated the bow by 10 fps but I am sure I will find out shortly.


Thanks for the vote of confidence Shane. I'll remember that.


----------



## 9273brian (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know how much weight I would put into it if they did mention fixing the flaking issue as the anoroc finish was supposed to fix the problem with the Insanity's but failed to do so. I think the main problem was with the edge of the limbs and it appears that they did something along those lines to fix the issue. I think it will once again be an "Only time will tell" thing.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

G5 claims that 7K Al are twice the structural strength of 6K. Not sure of the density difference between the two materials but should not be much. The answer is "YES", a lighter 7K riser can be stronger. 

As for BT mentioning changes to the limb painting process would be admitting to limb flaking issue. Have not heard of such but would love to hear from BT itself. 

The Experience is a nice bow but it might not stand out among some of the 2013 releases this year. 

JMO.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Scottie how does the bowtech compare to the prime impact ?


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Longbow42 said:


> Scottie, I read that it goes to a 32" DL? Is this true? If so, does it have the same LD issue at 32" that the CPXL did? Thanks.


The draw goes to 31". It's the same cam as the CPX and CPXL. PM Hoppy. He shot it at 31".


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

If it's the same cam as the Insanity why would it be so much smoother as BT is touting it to be?


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

jdavenp3 said:


> Well I guess I am pouting too because I have openly stated that I wanted a different bow as well. Much along the lines of what Mel was wanting. I would have really liked a 30-31 ata, sub 4#, 345ibo, and a draw similar to the Invasion.
> 
> When you are spending upwards of a grand on a bow, I believe that any person is warranted to nit-pick over anything that they like no matter how trivial.


You can't be serious...... Here are the specs for the Invasion

Brace Height: 7 Inches
Axle to Axle: 31 1/32 Inches
Draw Length: 26-30 Inches
Peak Draw Weights: 50/60/70/80 lbs
IBO/ATA Speed: 343 fps
Kinetic Energy: 91.45 ft-lbs
Effective Let-Off: 80%
Mass Weight: 3.9 lbs
So you want the same exact bow as the Invasion..........only different??? LOL


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

9273brian said:


> I don't know how much weight I would put into it if they did mention fixing the flaking issue as the anoroc finish was supposed to fix the problem with the Insanity's but failed to do so. I think the main problem was with the edge of the limbs and it appears that they did something along those lines to fix the issue. I think it will once again be an "Only time will tell" thing.


Are you saying BT changed the paint scheme on the limbs on the Invasion some to keep the edges from flaking on bows you saw at the show? Where they painted like the Experience?


----------



## FEDIE316 (Dec 27, 2006)

Bullhound said:


> And I was gonna complain that I was lookin' for 346!!!! I'd have been a bigger complainer than you!!! And anyway Melly, nonsense is fun!!!
> 
> I don't know who the clown is but I was looking at it the same as you, if that helps you feel less childish :wink:


 Clown??


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Scottie/PA said:


> Yeah, Steve was supposed to be at the show with me but decided duck hunting in AR was more important. LOL. Priorities man!!


Rrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

mongopino915 said:


> G5 claims that 7K Al are twice the structural strength of 6K. Not sure of the density difference between the two materials but should not be much. The answer is "YES", a lighter 7K riser can be stronger.
> 
> As for BT mentioning changes to the limb painting process would be admitting to limb flaking issue. Have not heard of such but would love to hear from BT itself.
> 
> ...


Wonder why G5 bows are are mostly 4 pounds plus then? BT could have just fully dipped the limbs on the Invasion without admitting anything. They could have just said it was the new 2013 paint scheme and that's all it is to it, no?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

DJO said:


> You will see a dozen posts of 332-335 speeds within the next few weeks. Bowtech does not under rate their bows.


Scottie's speeds are never inflated
Look back on all his posts and he's always showing accurate #'s. Solid numbers on his shooting chrony. 
Speeds 1-2 fps off mine at the most and matching most other better tuners chronos.


----------



## 9273brian (Apr 18, 2011)

Negative Buck and Bass. They changed the finish on the Insanity after the Invaion was having some problems with the limbs peeling (this being the newer anoroc or whatever they call it). The limbs on the Insanity have been having the same problem and many have contributed it to the finish not being applied all the way around the limbs. I'm just saying that we will have to wait and see if it has been fixed or not.


----------



## 9273brian (Apr 18, 2011)

Originally Posted by jdavenp3 
Well I guess I am pouting too because I have openly stated that I wanted a different bow as well. Much along the lines of what Mel was wanting. I would have really liked a 30-31 ata, sub 4#, 345ibo, and a draw similar to the Invasion.

When you are spending upwards of a grand on a bow, I believe that any person is warranted to nit-pick over anything that they like no matter how trivial.
You can't be serious...... Here are the specs for the Invasion

Brace Height: 7 Inches
Axle to Axle: 31 1/32 Inches
Draw Length: 26-30 Inches
Peak Draw Weights: 50/60/70/80 lbs
IBO/ATA Speed: 343 fps
Kinetic Energy: 91.45 ft-lbs
Effective Let-Off: 80%
Mass Weight: 3.9 lbs
So you want the same exact bow as the Invasion..........only different??? LOL 

Now this is funny


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I think all manufacture are starting get honest with there IBO rating.look at bear and mathews they are spot on for there 2013 bows and so is bowtech now.I never thought the experience would be 20fps than the insanity but I never seen an insanity do over 347fps at true IBO spec's


----------



## jdavenp3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I never owned an invasion, so yeah I basically wanted the same bow with insanity cams and more quiet than my insanity was. Also by sub 4 I was thinking along the 3.6-3.7 range. I was also looking for aesthetic differences and improvements in the bow from past years. I also said draw similar to the invasion due to the comments about the invasions draw being smoother than the insanity. Glad I could help you laugh a little...


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

0nepin said:


> I think all manufacture are starting get honest with there IBO rating.look at bear and mathews they are spot on for there 2013 bows and so is bowtech now.I never thought the experience would be 20fps than the insanity but I never seen an insanity do over 347fps at true IBO spec's


Wow dude, you have one slow chrono. Mine did well over 350fps. As others have said, Pro Chrono?


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Invasion was never smoother than an Insanity IMO. I liked the invasion but there's more of a hump in that draw than the insanity


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

No need to hate on Shane I have been shooting bowtech since 05 and have never seen one in spec do it's IBO .I think times are changing for all manufacture and I think the experence will be the first bowtech to do it's IBO or maybe a little better.


Scottie/PA said:


> Maybe with a Pro Chrono and a bad tune. Think about it. Take the Insanity and add 1" of brace height. You lose 20 fps. I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence Shane. I'll remember that.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Toddk31 said:


> Wow dude, you have one slow chrono. Mine did well over 350fps. As others have said, Pro Chrono?


Wow I guest my 07 xforce is way under rated then because at the same spec with the same arrow it was 3-4fps faster than the insanity.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

0nepin said:


> No need to hate on Shane I have been shooting bowtech since 05 and have never seen one in spec do it's IBO .I think times are changing for all manufacture and I think the experence will be the first bowtech to do it's IBO or maybe a little better.


Don't know about the older ones, but I have never had issues getting 2011, 2012, or 2013 Bowtechs to reach their IBO. I know my good buddy Breathn has no problem with that either.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Karbon said:


> Scottie's speeds are never inflated
> Look back on all his posts and he's always showing accurate #'s. Solid numbers on his shooting chrony.
> Speeds 1-2 fps off mine at the most and matching most other better tuners chronos.


I agree, I don't know the guy but he's highly respected on this forum and I believe what his findings are.....after all how would you lose 20fps by gaining 1" of brace height with basically the same cams and shooting platform.


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Onepin is one of the few that I've read on here saying they are slow. Most would not agree. But hey whatever floats your boat


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Tony219er said:


> I agree, I don't know the guy but he's highly respected on this forum and I believe what his findings are.....after all how would you lose 20fps by gaining 1" of brace height with basically the same cams and shooting platform.


Tony, Do you have problems getting the Bowtechs to reach their IBO speeds? I think I know your answer already.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

RackAttak said:


> Onepin is one of the few that I've read on here saying they are slow. Most would not agree. But hey whatever floats your boat


I have never said the insanity was slow,im just saying i have never seen one hit 355fps while at true IBO spec.the insanity is a true flame thrower that's for sure.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

Scottie/PA said:


> Tony, Do you have problems getting the Bowtechs to reach their IBO speeds? I think I know your answer already.


I sure haven't Scottie, in fact I've done quite a few Assassin's that have done 335+ and most if not all the OD Bowtech's have not been a problem. I actually just watched a review video a guy posted on here of the Experience right out of the box at 60#/29", 312 gr arrow with peep and loop getting 322fps.....so it seems another one is a tad over and it was right out of the box.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Tony219er said:


> I sure haven't Scottie, in fact I've done quite a few Assassin's that have done 335+ and most if not all the OD Bowtech's have not been a problem. I actually just watched a review video a guy posted on here of the Experience right out of the box at 60#/29", 312 gr arrow with peep and loop getting 322fps.....so it seems another one is a tad over and it was right out of the box.


I expected the experience to do slightly over it's IBO .if you remmber I think i was the only one defending the experience yesterday.with the same cams as the insanity and 1"'more BH I would of guested IBO between 337-340fps.I have tuned over a dozen insanity and other than the limb peeling they are good bows that will get you right at 350ibo.


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

0nepin said:


> I expected the experience to do slightly over it's IBO .if you remmber I think i was the only one defending the experience yesterday.with the same cams as the insanity and 1"'more BH I would of guested IBO between 337-340fps.I have tuned over a dozen insanity and other than the limb peeling they are good bows that will get you right at 350ibo.


Me too man and a few guys jumped my as* saying "how the heck would do you know it'll do better than 335" lol....good times.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

The overdrive binary cam system produces the best draw force curves of any cam system. For the speed the 2010-2013 bowtechs are getting, they have great draw cycles with a generous valley. I figured the new experience would exceed the ibo. I am glad they understated the speed, one less thing for the haters to complain about. I like the looks of the riser and the 7" brace height will make for a great hunting bow. Should be a good seller this year.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info Scottie. Looks like a winner.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

As much as I like the od cam system i don't agree with this.have you ever drawn an evo?very close to the same speed but a much smoother draw.


fletched said:


> The overdrive binary cam system produces the best draw force curves of any cam system. For the speed the 2010-2013 bowtechs are getting, they have great draw cycles with a generous valley. I figured the new experience would exceed the ibo. I am glad they understated the speed, one less thing for the haters to complain about. I like the looks of the riser and the 7" brace height will make for a great hunting bow. Should be a good seller this year.


----------



## dparsons (Jan 22, 2005)

First off let me say I am a fan of bowtech, I have three but you guys kill me a seller of bowtechs says the bow will get 345 ibo and now its a great bow, the arrow is traveling over the lenght of a foot ball field in a second and ten feet makes that big of a deal.Some of the experience bows will make ibo some will be above and some below.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

If they do in fact have the limb peeling completely under control, this bow could be the best of the year IMO. I'm not even a fan of Bowtech but I like the way the bow looks and it seems to shoot nicely from the videos. But the limb peeling is a pretty big deal in my book.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

dparsons said:


> First off let me say I am a fan of bowtech, I have three but you guys kill me a seller of bowtechs says the bow will get 345 ibo and now its a great bow, the arrow is traveling over the lenght of a foot ball field in a second and ten feet makes that big of a deal.Some of the experience bows will make ibo some will be above and some below.


I think a few already knew it only be 10fps slower than the insanity but alot of people freaked out over 10fps.10fps is 5lb of draw weight so it matter.I'm thinking 340fps will be the norm for the experience .I think if they would released the insanity this year it would of been a 345-350fps bow,all the company are being alot more honest now.


----------



## 5263LL (May 18, 2012)

I think bowtech just FELL two big step behind... Thats not a new bow thats last year bow in a long draw..


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree with some of you on here about 10 fps making a difference. 

From my experiences and testing, all done with 51# to 62# bows, 10 fps does make a difference. This is especially true during a hunting application. There was no doubts what so ever that 10 fps helps with penetration on a big game animal IF your already DW/DL restricted. 

From what I've seen so far, the new Experience would make a great hunting bow, as well as a 3D bow. The deflexed riser and 7" bh is awesome and no doubt will serve to enhance accuracy. 

Skeet.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

5263LL said:


> I think bowtech just FELL two big step behind... Thats not a new bow thats last year bow in a long draw..


How can you say justify that? The bow is longer than the Insanity and Invasion, it has a completely reflexed riser, the actual speed is faster than advertised, limbs are different on the sides, string stop is different, and it is dead in the hand on the shot, going off of all the credible sources that's actually shot the bow. 

Skeet.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

0nepin said:


> As much as I like the od cam system i don't agree with this.have you ever drawn an evo?very close to the same speed but a much smoother draw.


Smoothness is subjective to the shooter to a degree. If you are currently shooting a cam 1/2 system then you will be predisposed to the feel of the bow and develop muscle memory. If you look at the force draw curves, the od binary has very smooth and consistent lines with a very flat peak and no humps. Pse rolls over into let off with a more mild curve than bowtech making it drop into the valley less abrupt. But the front wall is steep and the peak is usually humped. Most cam 1/2 have a short valley as well and seem to require a harder pull to keep them back. The od binary valley is bigger and feels locked in. I think the od binary cams and most 2 track binary cams are the smoothest on the market for the performance they deliver. The new hoyt cams this year have a draw force curve very simular to the od cams. A lot of mathew's cams have the same basic draw force curves that is simular to the od cams or vice versa. Bowtech's od cams usually drop into the valley more abruptly than most other cam systems but that gives it a valley that hold very well. Once a shooter develops some muscle memory to the feel of the drop, it isn't noticeable. Either way, both are smooth enough to satisfy most anyone and have their good and bad points.


----------



## 5263LL (May 18, 2012)

I think bowtech just FELL two big step behind... Thats not a new bow thats last year bow in a long draw..


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Still would like to see the same weight and ATA as the Invasion with a 6" brace. Maybe next year


That is pretty much the Insanity minus .3 oz


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BowTechBuck said:


> That is pretty much the Insanity minus .3 oz


Not the Insanity at all, I have owned both


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

5263LL said:


> I think bowtech just FELL two big step behind... Thats not a new bow thats last year bow in a long draw..


When your 10 steps ahead, a couple steps behind isn't an issue.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Tony219er said:


> Wait a minute....I thought this was the biggest POS released so far? Everyone's changing their tune now that they're shooting them lol.


Tony if I want 345 ill buy an Evo if I want 335 ill by an Answer w speed mods and have you tune it. 

I have owned 4 bowtechs in the past few years. Happy w them all no issues at all but they advertised something that was already available and gave it crazy hype. It was just a let down. Even at 342-345 it hasn't got me running to try one. I would rather just stay w the Insanity

Tony you had the Insanity I got from you at or over IBO. 

My guess is that IBO was underrated as it did seem that some Insanities needed to be supertuned or tuned well to make IBO

Maybe they figured it was better to be safe than sorry. Fix the limbs and the IBO issue at one time. 

Bowtech now has a broader lineup. Nothing wrong with that. Just not what I was expecting.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Scottie/PA said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Shane. I'll remember that.


Easy there bro, you tell me when the last time anybody made a bow that did 10 fps over IBO on a regular basis ?

This would be the reason I would have to see this for myself, nothing against you at all.


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

ontarget7 said:


> Not the Insanity at all, I have owned both




so have i, I'm not saying that about the experience, I'm saying it about the bow he wants them to build, but thanks anyways Monte


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

BowTechBuck said:


> so have i, I'm not saying that about the experience, I'm saying it about the bow he wants them to build, but thanks anyways Monte


Invasion riser has less torque and way lighter feel than the Insanity and the reason I kept the Invasion over the Insanity when I was shooting them


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

If the cam is the same as the Insanity model where does the extra smooth drawl come from?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

LetThemGrow said:


> If the cam is the same as the Insanity model where does the extra smooth drawl come from?


That's my question as well.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Skeeter 58 said:


> That's my question as well.


This ^^^^^


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Not as long of a powerstroke maybe? Little different riser geometry.


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

Scottie, how do you feel this bow stacks up to the DNA?


----------



## dparsons (Jan 22, 2005)

I think when I shoot the experience I will make my choice to buy or not, 335 or 345 will not be a factor.I love speed and ten ft is so little I can tune the bow to get that if that was a big deal.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

dissappointed!!! O so much so 1 bowthat's NEW 1" longer draw 1 " longer brace..


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

5263LL said:


> I think bowtech just FELL two big step behind... Thats not a new bow thats last year bow in a long draw..


Behind who?
Did you even shoot the bow yet?
Hold off judging and hating till you see for yourself.
You might be missing out on your next best ever bow.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nwmn (Mar 2, 2010)

Skeeter 58 said:


> That's my question as well.


Well it seems that the longer the draw the more people complain about bowtechs draw cycle. With the longer draw length of the experience and cpxl most people are operating on a different portion of the mod. So I would guess that the speeds would more reflect the cpxl from last year only slightly faster with a shoter ata.


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

Skeeter 58 said:


> That's my question as well.


This^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

nwmn said:


> Well it seems that the longer the draw the more people complain about bowtechs draw cycle. With the longer draw length of the experience and cpxl most people are operating on a different portion of the mod. So I would guess that the speeds would more reflect the cpxl from last year only slightly faster with a shoter ata.


Sounds logical to me.


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

I would like to see one shot on chrono @ 30/70 350 grain arrow with nothing on the string but a loop. Real IBO, not calculated.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

buckmaster8501 said:


> I would like to see one shot on chrono @ 30/70 350 grain arrow with nothing on the string but a loop. Real IBO, not calculated.


Ditto


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the great review and info Scottie. Seems to have a lot of people re-thinking the Experience. Can't wait to shoot it side by side with my Insanity Cpx and my Cpxl and compare.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

No loop either, i believe they just shoot off the string. Would also need to see actual dl measurement. I still think with a basic tune it does a touch over ibo even on a pro chrono. I base this on nothing really other than my experience with od binaries of the last 2 years. Call it a gut feeling.


----------



## LastLight (Jan 9, 2013)

Not the first time that I was disappointed at first sight, then as you stare at it it begins to grow on you.

think I will keep my Insanity but well worth the look.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.bowhuntingmag.com/2013/01/08/introducing-the-bowtech-experience/


----------



## Iowa1 (Aug 31, 2012)

fletched said:


> Smoothness is subjective to the shooter to a degree. If you are currently shooting a cam 1/2 system then you will be predisposed to the feel of the bow and develop muscle memory. If you look at the force draw curves, the od binary has very smooth and consistent lines with a very flat peak and no humps. Pse rolls over into let off with a more mild curve than bowtech making it drop into the valley less abrupt. But the front wall is steep and the peak is usually humped. Most cam 1/2 have a short valley as well and seem to require a harder pull to keep them back. The od binary valley is bigger and feels locked in. I think the od binary cams and most 2 track binary cams are the smoothest on the market for the performance they deliver. The new hoyt cams this year have a draw force curve very simular to the od cams. A lot of mathew's cams have the same basic draw force curves that is simular to the od cams or vice versa. Bowtech's od cams usually drop into the valley more abruptly than most other cam systems but that gives it a valley that hold very well. Once a shooter develops some muscle memory to the feel of the drop, it isn't noticeable. Either way, both are smooth enough to satisfy most anyone and have their good and bad points.


Dear lord yes^^^^^^^could not agree more.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

*OK guys, lets put this another way. Obviously everybodys scales and chronos will read differently unless you are using the same equipment. 

I just did the Insanity and Experience back-to-back with identical setups. The Insanity was exactly 10 fps faster.

So if your equipment shows the Insanity is a 355 bow. The Experience will be a 345 bow. These are my findings.

Now if you believe the Insanity to be a 350 bow with your equipment, then you will most likely find the Experience to be 340.

See what I am getting at now. I posted this for information. Not to start a pissing match. 

*


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

buckmaster8501 said:


> I would like to see one shot on chrono @ 30/70 350 grain arrow with nothing on the string but a loop. Real IBO, not calculated.


this^^^^^^


----------



## dparsons (Jan 22, 2005)

If bowtech said 335 ibo that is what you will get out of the box on the slowest bows. That would be great instead of 330 to 340 as some bow company state.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Scottie/PA said:


> *OK guys, lets put this another way. Obviously everybodys scales and chronos will read differently unless you are using the same equipment.
> 
> I just did the Insanity and Experience back-to-back with identical setups. The Insanity was exactly 10 fps faster.
> 
> ...


Isn´t it most of the time on here, as soon as speed and chrono +some tweaking is involved?:darkbeer:


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

His numbers are not calculated...I don't and wont use the back country calculator to reverse enginer IBO speeds because I like to use real numbers and go off the manufactures IBO rating...But thats beside the point...Let me run it down for you guys



buckmaster8501 said:


> I would like to see one shot on chrono @ 30/70 350 grain arrow with nothing on the string but a loop. Real IBO, not calculated.


32" ATA
7" Brace
29" draw (*ADD 10 FPS*) for Draw length IBO IS CALCULATED AT 30" draw. (Add 10 FPS for every inch)
60.36# (*Subtract .5 FPS for Draw weight*) average 2 FPS for every pound of draw weight
304 grain arrow *(ADD 1 FPS)* For every 3 grains of weight your arrow is over IBO ( 5 grains per pound) you will lose 1 FPS
4 grain d-loop on string *(ADD1 FPS)* For every 3 grains of weight you add to your string you will lose 1 FPS. 


331.3
+10 FPS for draw Length
_____________
341.3 IBO
- .5 FPS for Draw weight
__________
340.8 IBO
+ 2 FPS for D-loop and Arrow weight 
_________
= 342.8 FPS 


Thats pretty close to 345 ...unless Im missing somthing and my simple little pea brain jet mechanic math is wrong...Bowtech under rated this bow...which is a good thing

I would also like to add for those of you who use that Backcountry thingy...You can not add the weight of speed nocks to your string as speed nocks are used to gain speed from the factory (if they have factory installed speed nocks)...The IBO that the company calculates or advertises is with speed nocks on....if that makes sense...so dont try to over inflate IBO/rating of your bow by adding FPS for 60 grains of speed nocks for example...just some gee wizz


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Scottie/PA said:


> *OK guys, lets put this another way. Obviously everybodys scales and chronos will read differently unless you are using the same equipment.
> 
> I just did the Insanity and Experience back-to-back with identical setups. The Insanity was exactly 10 fps faster.
> 
> ...


Yea!! That means my new Experience will now be my PERFECT ASA bow. My Insanity was at 291 and I had to slow it down for ASA, My new Experience will be PERFECT!!!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> His numbers are not calculated...I don't and wont use the back country calculator to reverse enginer IBO speeds because I like to use real numbers and go off the manufactures IBO rating...But thats beside the point...Let me run it down for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
BackCountry also adds 5 fps for a 70# bow over a 60# bow. I don't see that much difference. Maybe 2-3. 
*


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats why I dont use that thing...Some companies limbs are more efficient than others, too many variables...In my humble opinion its best to go with the knowns...Manufactures IBO rating and knowns like arrow weight, peep weight, loop weight, draw weight, exact draw length, and an average chrono speeds, not just the fastest speed that shows up on the chrono

That said , in this case the Back Country value and what you posted are really close...Good info you posted



Scottie/PA said:


> *
> BackCountry also adds 5 fps for a 70# bow over a 60# bow. I don't see that much difference. Maybe 2-3.
> *


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

IBO is not calculated @ 30/70 5 grains per pound. It is shot @ 30/70 5 grains per pound. Would like to see the rea lnumber results with no subtraction for this or addition for that. Real numbers @ 30/70 5 grains per pound. No adjustments.


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

buckmaster8501 said:


> IBO is not calculated @ 30/70 5 grains per pound. It is shot @ 30/70 5 grains per pound. Would like to see the rea lnumber results with no subtraction for this or addition for that. Real numbers @ 30/70 5 grains per pound. No adjustments.


Don't think you are gonna see a 70# for a little bit. All the bows that were given out at the ATA looked to be 60#.


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

That sucks. That's probably because a 70# Experience with a Insanity cam will probably draw like a 70# Insanity. I w either an Experience or an Insanity if I can get it in all camo (limbs and riser) non flaking limbs. Do you know if they will have any in 2013 with camo limbs? (Infinity I presume?)


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

buckmaster8501 said:


> That sucks. That's probably because a 70# Experience with a Insanity cam will probably draw like a 70# Insanity. I w either an Experience or an Insanity if I can get it in all camo (limbs and riser) non flaking limbs. Do you know if they will have any in 2013 with camo limbs? (Infinity I presume?)


The Experience draws a little bit nicer and not quite as much hump, but its not significantly different. The Infinity camo bows will still have the Black Carbon limbs on the Insanity and Experience. I think the Experience limb finish will be fine. The Insanity limb finish is the same as last year.


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

Can you still get the Insanity with camo limbs?


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

For those who care I'll be shooting a 70# Experience this weekend hopefully, I will report my findings at 70/30"/350 gr..


----------



## nontypical225 (Jan 4, 2009)

i will be shooting a 70# experience on tuesday side by side with my cpxl and see if it feels any different. i will also check the speeds on both. right now i am shooting a 455 grain arrow @ 70# with a 30' draw (peep and loop only) and getting 300fps even


----------



## FritoLay (Jun 18, 2012)

Tony219er said:


> For those who care I'll be shooting a 70# Experience this weekend hopefully, I will report my findings at 70/30"/350 gr..


Completely unbiased right?.....


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

FritoLay said:


> Completely unbiased right?.....


Absolutely! I love Bowtech's bows but I'm not gonna lie about anything...I just gotta make up a 350 gr arrow:tongue:


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Tony219er said:


> For those who care I'll be shooting a 70# Experience this weekend hopefully, I will report my findings at 70/30"/350 gr..


We care brother! Get R done!


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tony219er said:


> Absolutely! I love Bowtech's bows but I'm not gonna lie about anything...I just gotta make up a 350 gr arrow:tongue:


When u get a chance bro, pick up a few High Country arrows. They are very versatile at making up different arrow weights from 300 to the 350 IBO arrow and spine still being good with the higher IBO bows


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

MELLY-MEL said:


> yeah thats why i was baffled and pissed......i dreamed of an invasion with insanity cams with a 345 ibo, than when i saw 335 i was like how is it even possible to lose 20 fps with an inch less brace. Still baffled why its rated at 335 though. I also wish they did not take away all the dang camo options.



8 fps slower !!?? I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. If I needed a new bow and didn't have my Invasion id be all over this bow. Not like you can see the difference when the arrow is released. Sure the deer won't feel that much more of a punch when that arrow hits it.


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

wvbowhunter09 said:


> Dang.......sounds good to me! 345 with 7" BH and smooth draw should make an awesome hunting bow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Elite did this 5 years ago with the envy. Just saying.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

retrieverfishin said:


> Elite did this 5 years ago with the envy. Just saying.


To Bowtechs defense they are way more accurate at IBO ratings than Elite was with the Envy. I owned 2 and they where a good 10 fps slower than their rating.


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

To Scottie/PA:

Thank you for all of the great reviews you do of every bow you try out. 

From:

Those of us who appreciate real world information


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

That's exactly what I was thinking.


Scottie/PA said:


> *OK guys, lets put this another way. Obviously everybodys scales and chronos will read differently unless you are using the same equipment.
> 
> I just did the Insanity and Experience back-to-back with identical setups. The Insanity was exactly 10 fps faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Again Scotty, as always, I thank you for your thread and good information. 

Skeet.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Just got in from my local shop , shot a bunch of new bows , the experience is a very nice bow quiet very dead and pretty quick we chronoed it at 29 inches and 60 lbs a 317 grain arrow it shot 312,313,313, with only a loop , it was a pro chrono , Whisker biscuit rest. It's a very nice bow l liked the balance a lot better than the insanity and holds a lot better ! It will be A big. seller for them !it shot 324 , 325, 324 at 30 inches 60 lbs same arrow 317 grains . At 30inches it stacked alittle before going into the hole, Overall the fit and finish looked great and it is very nice smooth shooter should make a great hunting or 3 d rig . It feels like a longer ata at full draw ! IMO bowtechs best all around bow . It was a hard choice between the experience and the Hoyt spyder turbo I liked the grip and the balance of the turbo better and ordered a black one !


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

South Man said:


> We care brother! Get R done!


Amen!


----------



## Toddk31 (Feb 11, 2007)

Doebuster said:


> Just got in from my local shop , shot a bunch of new bows , the experience is a very nice bow quiet very dead and pretty quick we chronoed it at 29 inches and 60 lbs a 317 grain arrow it shot 312,313,313, with only a loop , it was a pro chrono , Whisker biscuit rest. It's a very nice bow l liked the balance a lot better than the insanity and holds a lot better ! It will be A big. seller for them !it shot 324 , 325, 324 at 30 inches 60 lbs same arrow 317 grains . At 30inches it stacked alittle before going into the hole, Overall the fit and finish looked great and it is very nice smooth shooter should make a great hunting or 3 d rig . It feels like a longer ata at full draw ! IMO bowtechs best all around bow . It was a hard choice between the experience and the Hoyt spyder turbo I liked the grip and the balance of the turbo better and ordered a black one !


That is an IBO of 337 with a whisker biscuit and a slow a-s-s pro chrony. Pretty darn good me thinks.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

I cant wait to shoot one now, fps are great but the draw and shot are just as if not more important


----------



## gut pile ohio (Jul 15, 2012)

I am still in the " honey moon " phase with my Assassin, however I am intrigued and will be trying this bow out....


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I think its going to make a fantastic hunting bow for me.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

buckmaster8501 said:


> this^^^^^^


Are you actually trying to quote yourself, thats funny


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

Not quite what I was trying to do.


----------



## hphunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Tony219er said:


> For those who care I'll be shooting a 70# Experience this weekend hopefully, I will report my findings at 70/30"/350 gr..


Awesome!!!


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

I care! Just what I want to hear!!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

nice bro...makes since for it to be faster..good approach for bowtech..rather see underrating any day


----------



## Ou224 (Oct 21, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Still would like to see the same weight and ATA as the Invasion with a 6" brace. Maybe next year


Would like the same but 6.5" BH. Just cannot bring myself to want a 6" BH hunting bow, even though I would love the extra speed. I think if bowtech could make longer arms, then they would have something revolutionary. Lol


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

How about those Experience 30/70 350 grain numbers ??? Tony219er. thanks


----------



## X-file (Jul 7, 2012)

Same chrono, scale and shooter.

Insanity 57.9# 28in draw not measured peep, d-loop rip cord

321gn arrow------308
364gn arrow------290

Experience 60.5# 28in draw not measured. Same peep and size d-loop, octane hostage rest

321gn arrow------304
364gn arrow------286

I thought the difference between bows was very little. Balance was different. Both great shooters. If I already had an insanity I would not switch. If this was my first bowtech it would be a push.

The experience stacks a little earlier but less of a drop in at the end. Both extremely quiet and dead in the hand. Both great bows just my opinion


----------



## Swat Scout (Nov 14, 2012)

Great Job Scottie thanks for the post! I just shot a Bowtech experience (60# limbs) maxed at 62#. I have a 28inch draw length and was shooting a 361 grain arrow at 292fps. I shot an insanity at same specs and chrono at 297fps. 

The Experience has a much smoother pull than the Insanity and I thought it shot quieter. I also felt like the Insanity had some vibration after the shot and the Experience with a stab is DEAD, I MEAN DEAD, in your hand after you shoot it. I will say although the Experience was smooth, it did FEEL heavier than 62# (i checked it on scale tho). 

I had my mind set on a different bow of a different brand when I went in but the Experience blew me away. I ordered one in the 60# wit MO Infinity for deer hunting and CANT FRICKEN WAIT to get it!

I am not a fan boy. I shot all of the new bows and this one came out on top FOR ME and my needs. For all of the the haters out there.....shut your mouth until you've actually shot one, or you WILL eat humble pie.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

My dna will be here Friday. As soon as my local shop gets its experience in I will drive str8 there with my bow, hunting arrow and chrono. I will set both bows identical and see what the speed difference is between the Dna and the experience. I have a VERY good feeling I will end up owning BOTH here shortly.


----------



## kwaldeier (Jan 3, 2010)

ToddB said:


> Scottie, how do you feel this bow stacks up to the DNA?


x2!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

ToddB said:


> Scottie, how do you feel this bow stacks up to the DNA?


The DNA and Experience are 2 of my favorite 4 bows this year. Can't go wrong with either. I shot an Insanity for the most part last year. I feel the Insanity was better than the Invasion, and I feel the Experience is better than the Insanity. Just my opinions, but go shoot the Experience and see what you think. The Experience has the new limb finish, string stop, and dampeners. The Insanity does not.

The DNA is an excellent bow, just a different animal than the Experience.


----------



## gcm2006 (Jan 13, 2013)

I have shot the new Experience and it is a very smooth and quiet bow. I have shot hoyt for years but I just ordered one of the new Experiences and I'm not looking back. I have shot Hoyt's, PSE's, and Bowtech's new bows for this year and they all have great options but I didn't shot anything that was as quiet as what that Bowtech was. I work at an outdoor outfitter with a nice archery department with very knowledgeable techs (have a tech that shoots comp for each brand in house) and all of them have been impressed with the Experience this far. We haven't shot the bow through a chrono at this point but it sounds like they low balled this bow and aren't really telling everyone what it can really do. I am looking forward to getting mine in my hands in the next couple of weeks and getting it fully set up and ready for some local shoots. This is going to be my only bow that I have at this time so I plan on shooting some comps with it as well as use it as my hunting bow. Hope everyone gets a chance to put this bow through its paces because I believe that you will be thoroughly impressed with this bow.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Man, you guys are killing me now. Really looking forward to shooting an Experience. 

Skeet.


----------



## bowtechbone (Mar 8, 2012)

this bow was tested at 26.5/70 350 gr. arrow'if you actually paid attention instead of worrying about the advertisement hype. that being said at 30/70 350,it is actually 370 ibo. punch it in to all the calculators you want and tell me different.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

bowtechbone said:


> this bow was tested at 26.5/70 350 gr. arrow'if you actually paid attention instead of worrying about the advertisement hype. that being said at 30/70 350,it* is actually 370 ibo.* punch it in to all the calculators you want and tell me different.


Huh?


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

bowtechbone said:


> this bow was tested at 26.5/70 350 gr. arrow'if you actually paid attention instead of worrying about the advertisement hype. that being said at 30/70 350,it is actually 370 ibo. punch it in to all the calculators you want and tell me different.


What speed did you get at 26.5/70 350gr?


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Scottie/PA said:


> The DNA and Experience are 2 of my favorite 4 bows this year.


Let me guess, the other 2 are made by G5 and Strother? :smile: Just kidding just kidding. I always enjoy your reviews.


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

bowtechbone said:


> this bow was tested at 26.5/70 350 gr. arrow'if you actually paid attention instead of worrying about the advertisement hype. that being said at 30/70 350,it is actually 370 ibo. punch it in to all the calculators you want and tell me different.


I like your your math and that would make the Experience the fastest known IBO speed ever.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

bowtechbone said:


> this bow was tested at 26.5/70 350 gr. arrow'if you actually paid attention instead of worrying about the advertisement hype.


That 26.5" was a typo when they first put it online. Just because that's what they first put up on the web site doesn't mean that's what it was tested at. They quickly corrected it to the actual draw length range of this bow.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

arlowe13 said:


> What speed did you get at 26.5/70 350gr?


He probably mismatches a couple numbers.


----------



## Swat Scout (Nov 14, 2012)

Yea sorry man I dont know where you got this. I shot one....see my post (yes I realize this is just one chrono, but it was consistant). My dealer said it seems to be more like 340-345ibo. Either way its a sweet bow!


bowtechbone said:


> this bow was tested at 26.5/70 350 gr. arrow'if you actually paid attention instead of worrying about the advertisement hype. that being said at 30/70 350,it is actually 370 ibo. punch it in to all the calculators you want and tell me different.


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

Anybody got those 70lb/30"/350gr #'s? Just curious.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

The one I shot was shooting 342 at 30/70/350


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Viper69 said:


> The one I shot was shooting 342 at 30/70/350


Same here. I have seen 342-345.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Me think Im ordering one for 3D


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Viper69 said:


> Me think Im ordering one for 3D


Seems like a bow that would hold well!


----------



## muleydude (Jun 1, 2012)

Taht's funny right there!


----------



## bowhunterkdc (Jul 5, 2009)

Its a sweet bow . Smooth as well as good speed can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## elkaddict (Feb 9, 2005)

bowhunterkdc said:


> Its a sweet bow . Smooth as well as good speed can't wait for mine to arrive.


I shot a 60lb Experience yesterday at the local shop. It held and shot so well, it followed me home and joined the stable (Invasion, 82nd and Guardian). It is dead in the hand and quiet (but not like the guardian). It holds really well--I managed to kill a couple arrows at 45yds. Draw isn't what I would call smooth (it is Invasion like), but it seems to have an excellent valley It is not as abrupt as the 82nd or as smooth as the Guardian. My interest in the bow was the ATA and BH. While I love the Invasion for under 50 yds, it's harder to hold accurately beyond 60yds. I'm 14 months post shoulder surgery and my form still hasn't recovered to the point where I can shoot the 82nd like I used to with broad heads at 60yds. If if I've got time tomorrow, I'll post chrony results tomorrow shooting all 4 bows with the same arrow.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Mine is on order can't wait til my Experience gets here. Those are great numbers thanks for the info.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I think you will be very pleased..


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

I noticed that the weighted dampeners all over the Experiance is more than likely the reason it out weighs the Invasion so much.
My question, if I put all of the weighted dampeners and change the sting stop to the same as the Experiance, would my Invasion be as quiet as the Experiance ?
I'm thinking that it would be so close to the Experiance that I would be hardpressed to tell any difference.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

zmanastronomy said:


> I noticed that the weighted dampeners all over the Experiance is more than likely the reason it out weighs the Invasion so much.
> My question, if I put all of the weighted dampeners and change the sting stop to the same as the Experiance, would my Invasion be as quiet as the Experiance ?
> I'm thinking that it would be so close to the Experiance that I would be hardpressed to tell any difference.


Experience comes in at 4.2 lbs without Dampeners and with Dampeners 4.97ish. Invasion is definitely lighter and still my favorite Bowtech to date.


----------



## papaw1741 (Apr 3, 2013)

From a hunters point, how will it fair with the sound of silence?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

papaw1741 said:


> From a hunters point, how will it fair with the sound of silence?


Mine is very quiet. I usually install cat whiskers on all my bows but the experience does not need them.


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Doebuster said:


> I'm sure it's a nice bow, but how did we go from 335ibo to 346-349 ibo ! If it was that fast they would advertise that , don't you think!


Not always. 346-349 would infringe on their flagship bow. Kinda like the 2013 Corvette and Camaro. Corvette HP is listed 430, Camaro is actually 435 but listed at 429 in spec sheets as not to infringe on the Corvette numbers. Company's do it all the time.


----------

